# Worming Ferrets?



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

My mate got a couple of ferrets a couple of months ago and, according to there care sheet, they are due for worming, however it doesn't tell him what wormer to use.
I have some Panacur 10% liquid I used to use for kittens, would this be suitable?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

We never worm ferrets unless they are suspected to have worms, never have, never will. We used to run a ferret rescue so ferrets were put on a 4-7 day course when they first got here, from then on we told the new owners not to worm unless necessary and as far as I am aware they never have. Can't say we've ever had an issue with not using preventative worming. We used stronghold (from the vets, as it does fleas as well) or puppy Panacur when treating.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for that. As far as I know the breeder he got them from wormed them as kits and reccommended doing them again at 6 months old, but after that only if they showed signs of having worms. I will pass on your info to him.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

We wormed kits with 1/2 0.1ml of Panacur 10% liquid for 4 days in a row, then from then on only if they showed signed of having worms. If they do get fleas though it is recommended they are treated for fleas and wormed at the same time. : victory:


----------

